# My new planted Nano



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

I was visiting my LFS the other day when I saw this.








Its an 8 litre tank measuring 20cm x 20cm x 20cm.
One quick shopping trip later and I was ready to get started.
I opted for a topsoil substrata with gravel top.








The plants are 
Anubias Barteri nana (Front)
Hydrocotyle verticillata (back right)
unknown (back left) any ideas?








This is the tank just after filling.







This is the tank after a few hours, as you can see my Betta is getting himself settled in.

The next day the water was a little murky, so I drained the tank and refilled it.
It was mentioned on another forum that the Anubias' rhizome should not be buried, so while it was emptied I rearranged the white quartz and the anubias so that the rhizome would be exposed, I'll post a updated picture later.

What do you think so far?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I think a small sloped piece of driftwood would make the layout much more natural. I would also change the white quartz since it doesn't look that natural, try a dark colored type of rocks with good textures instead...
But over all that's a nice tank, and I can't wait to see it matured.
Cheers!


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

I am visiting my LFS tomorrow, I'll have a look at what rocks they have available.
I will probably also be buying some riccia and/or some HC.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

be careful to check your lighting (watts) because riccia and HC are high light / high demand plants e.g. fertizing / CO2 etc......compared to the anubias (low light / low ferts requirement).


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

I have an arcadia 9w pod on it's way. Should be here on monday or tuesday.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice little tank and great to see another Englishman (and a Yorkshireman at that!) on the board. 

I fear that 9w fluorescent won't be enough to grow HC, and definitely not enough for submerged Riccia. CO2 injection is advisable for both species. I'd recommend 2 x 9 or 11w Arcadia Pods personally or DIY an overtank luminaire.

Another simpler and much cheaper lighting option would be a 20w halogen with reflector. Moody had great success with this in his 8" cube. Check it out here - 2006 AGA Aquascaping Contest

Not wanting to sound overly negative but your substrate grain size may also be a little too large for HC and you'll have trouble getting it to root effectively. Is it nutrient-rich?

Do you have a filter? I realise they are sometimes unecessary for Bettas but for a planted tank I would highly recommend one for circulating the nutrients etc.

This may seem like a lot to take in but I'm afraid planted nanos with demanding plants aren't easy. Very rewarding though.


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

gf225 said:


> Nice little tank and great to see another Englishman (and a Yorkshireman at that!) on the board.


Nice to be here.



gf225 said:


> I fear that 9w fluorescent won't be enough to grow HC, and definitely not enough for submerged Riccia. CO2 injection is advisable for both species. I'd recommend 2 x 9 or 11w Arcadia Pods personally or DIY an overtank luminaire.


The Pod should give me 5wpg surely that would be enough?



gf225 said:


> Not wanting to sound overly negative but your substrate grain size may also be a little too large for HC and you'll have trouble getting it to root effectively. Is it nutrient-rich?


It is 3-4mm gravel over a topsoil substrata.


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

This is the tank as of last night, I replaced the water as it was a little murky and rearranged the rocks a little.

However, having just returned from my LFS, I picked up some new slate pieces, so it looks like Boris is being evicted again so I can put them in.









OK, i've replaced the quartz with slate, what do you think?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i think the colors of the slate looks better but i would move the one on the right so that the flatness isnt showing too much.


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

unfortunately the piece on the right is twice as thick as the piece on the left, im gonna see if I can split it.


----------



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

5 days on.








I now have the 9w arcadia pod light, and have been dosing with .25ml of excel every other day.
The Limnophila aquatica is really starting to fill in nicely.
I am however tempted to remove the slate and the anubias and lawn it with riccia...
What do you think?


----------

